# Looking for info and ideas. Gulf coast area.



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

My mother just called me and asked me to start looking for a homestead somewhere between Corpus Christi and Florida. Near a small possibly touristy town (mom is a fiber artist who likes to have a gallery). Any thoughts or ideas?

We would need some place to keep her fiber animals (mainly alpacas) and my horses, goats and chickens. Probably 20+ acres. The property would need to be within 45-1hr of the coast. We are water people. 

Right now I rent a 100+ yr farmhouse on 200 acres and would love to find a similar place to buy...for a steal :rotfl:


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

We lived for many years in Niceville Florida. Destin is only about 10 miles away, and a very nice tourist fishing village. Not much rural in Niceville, but about 15 miles north in Crestview, or 35 miles NE in DeFuniak Springs, you might be able to find something. We have not been back there in 10 years, so maybe it is not so touristy, and there might not be much rural property anymore, but you might want to check it out. We loved the area. Small town, about half way between Pensacola & Panama City.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, I just checked and prices have really gone up in that area! I guess because Katrina destroyed so much of the rest of the coast.

This one looks nice, and you can buy it with 10 acres, or with 60 acres:

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...rel-Hill_FL_32567_M51835-26916?ex=FL542930482


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

How about outside of Fairhope, Alabama? Lots of galleries!


----------



## shepherdtim (Oct 22, 2009)

Elberta or Lillian, AL


----------

